# Loach jumped, now upside down



## lizs (Oct 17, 2011)

My gold dojo loach jumped his tank sometime last night or this morning. I found him on the carpet a few feet away, covered in hair dirt. I thought he was dead for sure, but when I picked him up he was wiggling like a worm. So I plopped him back in his tank, and slicked off all the grime. He has only a few little specs of injury that I can see. But now, when he's at rest, he floats upside down like a dead fish. But he seems otherwise normal and ok. 

What I want to know is if he'll recover, and if so if he'll ever be right side up again. I put Melafix in the tank and he's the only fish in there.

He may have jumped because. He caught ich super bad, so we put him in our 5gal quarantine tank, on his own, with his favorite leaf bed. He had recently almost made a full recovery, and was doing very well.





Good news, he is now swimming right side up again, and other then a frayed tail fin and being a tad bit thin, he is looking just fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't predict recovery, but can't say he won't. You just have to wait and see.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He probably swallowed some air, and the bubble in his tummy is flipping him over like that. if this is the case, then he'll be fine once he passes the gas.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking that same as old salt, his air bladder is probably malfunctioning or he has some air in him that will probably correct itself in time. As long as he is eating I wouldn't give up on him/her. Wait and see what happens, This is why I will never own a tank that doesn't have a tight fitting lid.


----------

